# Can i ??????????



## MWMChannel (Jan 17, 2014)

My 1975 Cub cadet that i'm restoring and turning into a puller has a hydro. and if i used it and the tranny didn't pull well i was going to put a manual transmission into it. My question is is it possible to put a manual transmission into it? and do the sell them? or would i have to modify one to fix?


----------



## Dmanusa98 (Jan 24, 2014)

Are you having problems with the roll and tension pins?


----------



## MWMChannel (Jan 17, 2014)

no im just wondering if it is possible to swap to a manual transmission


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Not sure which tractor you have but yes you can switch to a manual trans. All you have to do is find a manual wide frame tractor, if the tractor in your picture is the one you want to switch. There is two different generations of wide frame to choose from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

